# 13. Salary question



## tvl1206

Hi, I am working for a local Italian company but have one question concerning the 13. and 14. salary. These salaries are paid in July and December, but what happens if I quit my job. Will the accrued amount be paid. If f.ex. I quit in October, will I receive the accrued part of the 13. salary, normally paid in December, or is it just lost??
Hope you can help,
Thanks
Tvl1206


----------



## Bevdeforges

Hi and welcome to the forum!

Not sure how it works in Italy, but in Germany, the pay out of the "vacation" and "Christmas" bonuses (much the same as your 13. and 14. salary) is specified in the union contract that covers the industry you are in. If you have a job contract, it may be specified there.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

